# Where's the RESET button! Old Compaq.



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

Got a friend with an older Compaq Presario 5835 running Windows 98 SE (not important for this question really)

He has been pulling the plug to get out of windows when the system freezes and the old standard of *CTRL-ALT-DEL* doesn't work. I looked over the system and no where can I find a reset button! 
Anyone out there who has a system like this can tell me where physically to look on the PC tower? There is only the *"On/OFF"* button on the front of the tower. 

Could it be that you must hold down the *ON/OFF* button for a number of seconds? (I did not try this but my Toshiba A15 laptop usues this method)

I fear he has 'killed' his harddrive by the "pull the plug" method over the years. The drive head may be crashing on the disk if it cannot 'park'. He is now replacing his 10 gig HDD.


----------



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

Bumping this to keep it active.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

When they built these older machines Compaq and Hewlett Packard they never put a reset switch on them because in their minds nothing could ever go Wrong, Wrong, Wrong, Wrong, Wrong, Wrong, Wrong............... :lol: 

Yes I would try the power button for at least four seconds............ :bgrin:


----------



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks SPEEDO! 
BTW, love your *signature* :wink:


----------

